# Designing a Yard



## PaulyWally (Oct 16, 2015)

I've seen a lot of yards constructed by butting together a number of turnouts. So... I figured that's what I should do.

(example pic attached)

I started using Atlas #4 turnouts and (according to SCARM) the tracks in my yard body were ~2" on center. Then I began swapping all the track out with Peco. Here's the track centers I got:

Peco #5 turnouts: ~1-5/8" on center
Peco #6 turnouts: ~1-1/2" on center
Peco #8 turnouts: ~1-9/16" on center

According to NMRA, the minimum distance between track centers (for straight, parallel tracks) is 1-13/16".

Sooooo... do I have to add small sections of track between each turnout so that I can increase the track centers? How do seasoned modelers design/build yards that maintain a safe distance between tracks?

Thanks!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Do you HAVE to? Of course not. But I would, even to get to a 2-1/2" center if you're running longer equipment tha t will swing wide in curves.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Unless you're running long freight or passenger cars #4 turnouts work well in a yard.
I used #4 Walthers in mine and the spacing came out to about 1 7/8" and I would not recommend anything much closer, 
you will need to get your fingers between cars at times. You don't need to add any spacing track to get this spacing from Walthers #4s. 
Here is a track spacing gauge I used to keep things straight. 








I don't know how Picos would space, they are different than Walthers.
My Yard is code 83 and I much prefer Walthers to Pico in code 83 if you are matching it up to Atlas track, Picos in code 83 have a much smaller lower rail flange 
and the Atlas rail joiners don't fit very good, they will just slid off and squeezing the joiner to fit is not a real good option at least it wasn't for me. They do however work well in code 100.
Walthers are very good turnouts and my yard is totally trouble free, no derailments or electric problems. 

Here is how my yard looks. 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=272240&postcount=52
The short curved piece on the diverging track is Atlas 1/3 22" radius track.


Magic


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Peco code 100 turnouts use a small, medium, large designation
rather than 4, 6 and 8.

I'm using only the Peco 'small', but I do not have the usual yard design.
I do have the 'ladder' track and one or two short
pieces between turnouts but one or two of my yard tracks have
a turnout in them that creates an additional spur similar to some
of the yard tracks shown by Magic.

The spacing between yard tracks is important, not only for
proto 'looks' but also for your ability to get your fingers down
between the cars to put a car back on the tracks.
You will derail them accidentally while 'hand of God' uncoupling
if not by the loco itself slamming into them. So use some spare
track and set up a temporary 'yard' that you can use to check the spacing
that would work for you.

Also, take car that there is space so that a car on a track is not
too close to it's turnout so that a car or loco on an adjacent track
hits it as it turns into it's track.

Let me suggest also, a very nice electrical trick that will make
your switching in a yard easy. A Diode Matrix. Your yard panel
will have on ONE button in each track. You push that button and
all points in the route to it are set for a clear run. If you use twin coil
machines this is best powered by a Capacitor Discharge Unit.

Don


----------

